

Restoration Hardware's Mail-Order Extravagance - danso
http://www.newyorker.com/business/currency/restoration-hardwares-mail-order-extravagance

======
gk1
I received one of these enormous catalog bundles recently. Only one slim
catalog of the entire stack was relevant to me, and the rest went straight to
the recycling bin.

With all the information they undoubtedly have about their customers, why not
be smarter about what you send?

~~~
joezydeco
It's very baffling. I purchased one item from them 5 years ago and got the 17
pound stack the other month. I believe it went straight into the recycling
bin.

------
lisper
I vowed never ever to set foot in an RH store again after receiving one of
these monstrosities.

------
rpd9803
Send them USPS.. they can use the business and I'd like my local mail
subsidized again..

------
atomical
I thought it was hilarious and ridiculous at the same time. They eventually
went to the trash.

------
PhasmaFelis
David Malki of the web comic Wondermark invented a game called "Restoration
Hogwash:"

[http://wondermark.com/restoration-
hogwash/](http://wondermark.com/restoration-hogwash/) \-
[http://wondermark.com/restoration-redux/](http://wondermark.com/restoration-
redux/)

One player selects a catalog item and covers up the description; the other
players each write a description that they think fits, and then everyone tries
to guess which hilariously overwrought description is the original. One of his
commenters pointed out that “There are 72 different items [in the catalog]
which are described as being made from wood from ‘100-year old buildings in
Great Britain’.” There must have been a sale at Home Depot.

He ran a modified version on his blog in which commenters try to describe an
item, and he showed them which _other_ item they had actually described. Very
funny stuff.

